# JTree - Größe der Zellen anpassen



## Dirk (19. Dez 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe einen JTree, dessen Knoten nicht editierbar sind (setEditable(false). Das UserObject eines Knotens ist ein String. Wenn ich diesen String "uber das Model ändere, wird das auch korrekt in der View des JTrees angezeigt. Wenn
der Name allerdings länger geworden ist, kann man ihn nicht mehr ganz sehen, d.h. er ist abgeschnitten und mit 3 Punkten gekennzeichnet. Das möchte ich verhindern, es soll sofort der ganze Name des Knotens angezeigt werden. Es soll also genause funktionieren, wie wenn man den Knoten über die View editieren würde.

Wäre super, wenn mit jemand einen Tip dazu geben könnte.

MfG
Dirk


----------



## Ebenius (19. Dez 2003)

Also ich kann Dein Problem nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Normalerweise liegt sowas an falschen Events, die gefeuert werden (aus dem Model).

Zum Vergleich hier ein Beispiel, welches funktioniert wie Du das willst (Sorry, isn bissl viel code...):
	
	
	
	





```
/**
 * Simple tree test.
 * @author [email="sebastian.haufe@ebenius.com"]Sebastian Haufe[/email]
 * @version 1.0 / 19.12.2003
 */
public class TreeTest {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		final MyTreeModel model;
		JTree tree = new JTree(model = new MyTreeModel());
		tree.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(400, 60));
		model.addChild("Child 1");
		model.addChild("Child 2");
		model.addChild("Child 3");

		JFrame frame = new JFrame("Test Frame");
		frame.getContentPane().add(new JScrollPane(tree), BorderLayout.CENTER);

		JButton button = new JButton("Change Text");
		button.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
				model.changeChild("A damned long text to draw in the tree.", 2);
			}
		});
		frame.getContentPane().add(button, BorderLayout.SOUTH);

		frame.pack();
		frame.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
		frame.show();
	}
}

/**
 * Simple flat tree model.
 * @author [email="sebastian.haufe@ebenius.com"]Sebastian Haufe[/email]
 * @version 1.0 / 19.12.2003
 */
class MyTreeModel implements TreeModel {

	private EventListenerList listenerList = new EventListenerList();
	private List children = new LinkedList();

	/*
	 * @see javax.swing.tree.TreeModel#getRoot()
	 */
	public Object getRoot() {
		return "Root";
	}

	/*
	 * @see javax.swing.tree.TreeModel#getChild(java.lang.Object, int)
	 */
	public Object getChild(Object parent, int index) {
		return parent == "Root" ? children.get(index) : null;
	}

	/*
	 * @see javax.swing.tree.TreeModel#getChildCount(java.lang.Object)
	 */
	public int getChildCount(Object parent) {
		return parent == "Root" ? children.size() : 0;
	}

	/*
	 * @see javax.swing.tree.TreeModel#isLeaf(java.lang.Object)
	 */
	public boolean isLeaf(Object node) {
		return node != "Root";
	}

	/*
	 * @see javax.swing.tree.TreeModel#valueForPathChanged(javax.swing.tree.TreePath, java.lang.Object)
	 */
	public void valueForPathChanged(TreePath path, Object newValue) {
		// do nothing -> not editable
	}

	/*
	 * @see javax.swing.tree.TreeModel#getIndexOfChild(java.lang.Object, java.lang.Object)
	 */
	public int getIndexOfChild(Object parent, Object child) {
		return parent == "Root" && child != null ? children.indexOf(child) : -1;
	}

	/*
	 * @see javax.swing.tree.TreeModel#addTreeModelListener(javax.swing.event.TreeModelListener)
	 */
	public void addTreeModelListener(TreeModelListener l) {
		listenerList.add(TreeModelListener.class, l);
	}

	/*
	 * @see javax.swing.tree.TreeModel#removeTreeModelListener(javax.swing.event.TreeModelListener)
	 */
	public void removeTreeModelListener(TreeModelListener l) {
		listenerList.remove(TreeModelListener.class, l);
	}

	/**
	 * Adds a child string to the bottom of the list of children.
	 * @param child The child to add
	 */
	public void addChild(String child) {
		if (children.contains(child))
			return;
		children.add(child);
		int index = children.indexOf(child);
		fireTreeNodesInserted(this, new Object[] { "Root" }, new int[] { index }, new Object[] { child });
	}

	/**
	 * Changes the text of the child at the specified index.
	 * @param child The child to add
	 * @param index The index to add the child at
	 */
	public void changeChild(String child, int index) {
		children.set(index, child);
		fireTreeNodesChanged(this, new Object[] { "Root" }, new int[] { index }, new Object[] { child });
	}

	/**
	 * [b]Lazily copied from DefaultTreeModel[/b]
	 * @see javax.swing.tree.DefaultTreeModel#fireTreeNodesChanged(java.lang.Object, java.lang.Object[], int[], java.lang.Object[])
	 */
	protected void fireTreeNodesChanged(Object source, Object[] path, int[] childIndices, Object[] children) {
		// Guaranteed to return a non-null array
		Object[] listeners = listenerList.getListenerList();
		TreeModelEvent e = null;
		// Process the listeners last to first, notifying
		// those that are interested in this event
		for (int i = listeners.length - 2; i >= 0; i -= 2) {
			if (listeners[i] == TreeModelListener.class) {
				// Lazily create the event:
				if (e == null)
					e = new TreeModelEvent(source, path, childIndices, children);
				((TreeModelListener) listeners[i + 1]).treeNodesChanged(e);
			}
		}
	}

	/**
	 * [b]Lazily copied from DefaultTreeModel[/b]
	 * @see javax.swing.tree.DefaultTreeModel#fireTreeNodesInserted(java.lang.Object, java.lang.Object[], int[], java.lang.Object[])
	 */
	protected void fireTreeNodesInserted(Object source, Object[] path, int[] childIndices, Object[] children) {
		// Guaranteed to return a non-null array
		Object[] listeners = listenerList.getListenerList();
		TreeModelEvent e = null;
		// Process the listeners last to first, notifying
		// those that are interested in this event
		for (int i = listeners.length - 2; i >= 0; i -= 2) {
			if (listeners[i] == TreeModelListener.class) {
				// Lazily create the event:
				if (e == null)
					e = new TreeModelEvent(source, path, childIndices, children);
				((TreeModelListener) listeners[i + 1]).treeNodesInserted(e);
			}
		}
	}
}
```

Es grüßt Ebenius


----------



## Dirk (19. Dez 2003)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort, leider hab ich noch keine Lösung. 

Ich benutzte ein DefaultTreeModel und das Ändern der Daten klappt auch ohne Probleme, die stimmen auch in der Oberfläche, sehe ich z.B. daran, wenn ich einen kürzeren String als UserObjekt verwende. Dabei wird aber auch deutlich, daß die Zellengröße konstant bleibt. Bei einem kürzeren String kein Problem, bei einem längeren String aber ziemlich ärgerlich! Habe ich irgendwie die Möglichkeit die Zelle neu rendern zu lassen oder etwas in der Art?

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Ebenius (19. Dez 2003)

Poste mal ein Stück Code, wie Du die Daten änderst. Das Neu-Rendern der Zellen wird nur über Event getriggert - Das sollte mein Beispiel eigentlich darstellen.

Es grüßt Ebenius


----------



## Dirk (19. Dez 2003)

Hier ist der "ganze" Code mit dem ich das mache, ist nur eine Zeile:


```
((ExtendedTreeNode)currentClassificationTree.getLastSelectedPathComponent()).setUserObject(newClassName);
```

newClassName ist ein String
currentClassificationTree hat wie gesagt ein DefaultTreeModel

Dirk


----------



## Ebenius (19. Dez 2003)

Hab ich's mir doch gedacht:


			
				Dirk (ganz oben) hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Wenn ich diesen String über das Model ändere[...]


Du änderst nämlich nicht den String über das Model sondern lediglich in einem TreeNode. Das ist *nicht das gleiche*.

Das Model muss dem Tree noch sagen: "Du: Ich hab hier ne Änderung". Dein Model weiß aber davon gar nix... Dass der Inhalt überhaupt neu gezeichnet wird liegt auch nur daran, dass er selektiert ist und muss unter Zufall abgebucht werden.

Das sollte Dein Problem lösen:
	
	
	
	





```
TreePath path = currentClassificationTree.getSelectionPath();
currentClassificationTree.getModel().valueForPathChanged(path, newClassName);
```

Es grüßt Ebenius


----------



## Dirk (19. Dez 2003)

Jetzt klappt es , wie es soll  ! Erstmal vielen Dank.

Da bin ich wohl einem Trugschluß aufgessen, daß ich das Model ändern würde. Ich habe diesbezüglich aber nochmal eine Frage um Klarheit zu schaffen.
Sind die TreeNodes nun Bestandteile des Models oder der View???
Wenn ich zum Beispiel bei mir einen neuen Knoten einfüge mache ich das wie folgt:


```
ExtendedTreeNode newNode = new ExtendedTreeNode(newClassName, 0);
currentClassificationManager.getClassificationTreeModel().insertNodeInto(newNode,parent,parent.getChildCount());
```

Das läuft also eindeutig auf dem TreeModel ab. Aber ich füge ja einen ExtendedTreeNode in das Model ein. Aus diesem Grund dachte ich dann, wenn ich einen solchen Knoten ändere, würde das Model in dem der Knoten ja sein sollte (???), dies zur Kenntnis nehmen und dann fireTreeNodesChanged(...) auslöden, so daß die View dann angepaßt werden würde. Anscheinend ist dies aber nicht so. Deshalb die Frage: Sind die TreeNodes nun Bestandteile des Models oder der View???

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Habe da noch ein anderes Problem:

Ich möchte diverse Dialoge etc mit Standardbuttons in Englisch anzeigen (trotz deutschem Windows).


```
JFileChooser fc = new JFileChooser();
fc.setDefaultLocale(new Locale("en", "US"));
```

So funktioniert das aber leider nicht!?

Dirk


----------



## Ebenius (19. Dez 2003)

Dirk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sind die TreeNodes nun Bestandteile des Models oder der View???


Die TreeNodes sind weder integraler Bestandteil des Models noch des Controls noch der View. Die TreeNodes sind die eigentlichen Daten-Elemente, in die das _DefaultTreeModel_ die Daten aus organisatorischen Gründen der Einfachheit halber einpackt.



			
				Dirk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte diverse Dialoge etc mit Standardbuttons in Englisch anzeigen (trotz deutschem Windows).


Das ist ganz einfach, sofern Deine ganze Applikation in Englisch laufen soll. Einfach *vor* der Benutzung von Swing (am besten als eines der ersten Dinge in der _main()_-Methode) 
	
	
	
	





```
Locale.setDefaultLocale(Locale.ENGLISH);
```
aufrufen und alles wird gut.

Es grüßt Ebenius


----------



## Dirk (19. Dez 2003)

zu Thema 1: Gut zu wissen!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
zu Thema 2:

Hat nicht ganz funktioniert:

```
Locale.setDefaultLocale(Locale.ENGLISH);
```

Aber so geth es:

```
Locale.setDefault(Locale.ENGLISH);
```


Danke auch diesmal

Dirk


----------

